# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Ahorrar Agua >  Comienza la Conferencia internacional sobre la gestión sostenible del agua en las ciudades en Zaragoza

## Salut

> *Comienza la Conferencia internacional sobre la gestión sostenible del agua en las ciudades en Zaragoza*
> 
> Zaragoza es la sede del debate internacional, auspiciado por la Organización de las Naciones Unidas (ONU), sobre la gestión sostenible del agua en las ciudades. El alcalde de Zaragoza, Juan Alberto Belloch, dará la bienvenida a los más de 200 expertos internacionales y participantes en este evento mañana, martes día 14, a las 9.00 horas, en el Salón de Actos del Edificio Seminario, en la sesión de apertura de la Conferencia, en la que tomarán parte Mohan Peck, Oficial de Desarrollo Sostenible del Departamento de Asuntos Sociales y Económicos de Naciones Unidas, Kalanithy Vairavamoorthy, director de la Escuela de Sostenibilidad Global y del proyecto SWITCH, Josefina Maestu, coordinadora del Programa de la ONU para la Promoción y Comunicación en el marco de la Década del Agua, y Rafael Izquierdo, director general de Medio Ambiente del Gobierno de Aragón.
> 
> La Conferencia está organizada por la Oficina de Naciones Unidas de apoyo al Decenio Internacional para la Acción “El agua, fuente de vida” 2005-2015, el Ayuntamiento de Zaragoza, el consorcio del programa SWITCH, que incluye a la UNESCO y al Centro Internacional de Agua y Saneamiento, y el Programa de Naciones Unidas para los Asentamientos Humanos (ONU-Hábitat).
> 
> Tras el acto inaugural, a las 9.45 horas, John Butterworth, responsable del Programa IRC, Centro Internacional para el Abastecimiento del Agua y el Saneamiento, ofrecerá una conferencia sobre _“El papel de los agentes sociales en las ciudades: integrar y fortalecer la gestión sostenible del agua”_.
> 
> A continuación, a partir de las 10.45 horas, y bajo el lema de _“Siguiendo la corriente”_ tendrá lugar la presentación de las experiencias de las ciudades de referencia en la gestión sostenible del agua y el saneamiento, concretamente Belo Horizonte (Brasil), Lodz (Polonia) y Zaragoza, que correrá a cargo de de expertos universitarios y técnicos municipales de cada una de ellas.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/12/comienza-la-...s-en-zaragoza/

----------

